#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  The end of an era!! Cap's retirement from the mcu.

## Moana

*Captain Americas Chris Evans says hes retiring from Marvel after Avengers 4!!*

*WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK, WILL HE DIE IN THE NEXT UPCOMING PARTS OF AVENGERS?? SHARE ME YOUR OPINIONS???*

Robert Downey Jr.s Iron Man may be the unquestionable star of the Marvel Cinematic Universe, but Chris Evans Captain America is its heart. Over three solo films and two Avengers team-ups. However,
His announcement about his retirement as Cap last week really might have brought tears to his fans.

*THE END OF A HANDSOME LEGEND. LOL

*chris-evans-as-captain-american-in-avengers-infinity-war.png

----------


## Karikaalan

It will create a blank space that cannot be easily filled

----------


## Moana

> It will create a blank space that cannot be easily filled


It's because he has won the hearts of many and he is the captain of the ship. I can't even imagine him dying! I guess he has a conflict with the crew because in an interview he has said that it is better to leave before they push you off the ship!

----------


## Shana

> It's because he has won the hearts of many and he is the captain of the ship. I can't even imagine him dying! I guess he has a conflict with the crew because in an interview he has said that it is better to leave before they push you off the ship!


Conflict with the crew? But all seemed chummy during the Infinity War tour and interviews.

----------


## Moana

> Conflict with the crew? But all seemed chummy during the Infinity War tour and interviews.


I said that I just guessed Gobi, because in an interview Evans has said and I quote ''You want to get off the train before they push you off''
So this gave me a clue that he might have had a conflict with the internal crew members!

----------


## Shana

> I said that I just guessed Gobi, because in an interview Evans has said and I quote ''You want to get off the train before they push you off''
> So this gave me a clue that he might have had a conflict with the internal crew members!


May be that's a possibility. Who knows? But he will be missed. Someone has to irritate Tony on daily basis and I can't find anyone better than Cap.

----------

